# GATS Collinsville IL



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I went to the GATS in Collinsville, IL and forgot the camera. I did remember my passenger train and my Mallet and freight cars.

I'm using the computer in the Motel 6 lobby to post this. Talk about slow! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/crazy.gif

The show is smaller this year without all the layouts in the rooms along that side corridor. I think the Gateway Club is the only G layout. Don's Hobbies is the only G dealer and was selling *lots* of stuff yesterday. His booth was constantly mobbed with people carrying out boxes. There are a bazillion O gauge dealers this time.

There are several N gauge modular layouts, and an amazing Z modular I was standing there amazed at it, when an N scaler walked up. "Amazing, isn't it?"

"I have screws bigger than these freight cars," I replied.

"I guess! In your scale!" He'd been watching me run Annie and her 4 coaches all afternoon.

Ric Golding is switching cars with his funny little boxcab. There were 2 diesel freights, so I ran my passenger train figuring we needed some passenger service, not mention steam. People are fascinated with all those details and moving parts on that Annie.

There's a noisy, but incredibly cute ride on railroad for the kids.  The cars aren't coupled together, but each has a hand crank for the kids to make it go. What fun! I did see a couple of dads joining in.

Well, the doors open for us "Exhibitors" in 45 minutes, so I better get a move on. There's a Wal*Mart over there, so I'll stop and get some fresh batteries for Annie. I think her small-scale-railways sound card sounds nicer than the Dallee, but man it draws a lot of current!


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I got back about 10:30 last night. Both locos worked beautifully all weekend, though for some reason, I couldn't get the accessory receiver in my Mallet to blow the whistle or ring the bell. I haven't unloaded the car yet. 

Two days of friends and fun.


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

I've noted that, in the past, GATS and Large Scale don't mix very well..../DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/plain.gif


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

The Collinsville show has always been fun, but better now that they put all the layouts out in the main hall.


----------

